# Viper 480xv - Fitting a second proximity sensor



## leemp5 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I’m seeking advice on the viper 480xv alarm I have installed.

When I had it installed I had the 508d proximity sensor fitted underneath the handbrake, however with it being in the centre of the car, it is not sensitive enough to protect the front and rear without making the sides too sensitive.

Therefore I am going to be moving the current sensor to the rear of the vehicle, but I was wondering if it is possible to fit a second 508d proximity sensor to this alarm? So I can have one at the front of the vehicle also.

If this is possible does anybody have any fitting advice?

Many thanks.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

leemp5 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’m seeking advice on the viper 480xv alarm I have installed.
> 
> ...


 Yes,
just make sure the center one is not overly sensitive as you probably already know. I wouldn't move the first one as your gonna add a second, and you already have a "feel" for the placement of it.


----------



## leemp5 (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the response.

Earlier today i had a look at the brain of the alarm and noticed another socket axactly the same as that the proximity sensor is currently plugged in to. When I get my second sensor would I simply just plug it into this second socket and it should work?

Thanks again.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

leemp5 said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Earlier today i had a look at the brain of the alarm and noticed another socket axactly the same as that the proximity sensor is currently plugged in to. When I get my second sensor would I simply just plug it into this second socket and it should work?
> 
> Thanks again.


 What is it labeled as? I wouldn't just assume......


----------

